
Ask HN: Please Review our Webapp Congrelate.com - cjoh
http://congrelate.com/
======
bdmac97
Interesting idea. I'm not in love with the logo and the page seems a bit
unorganized but not too bad.

I would also like to invite you to add your app to my site, launchly. Launchly
is all about getting feedback and attention for new web apps. We track all
aspects of your launch to help you see how you are doing and decide what
changes to make.

I am currently running a free promo code for HN users so there is no risk for
you.

Promo Code: HN_LAUNCH Link: <http://www.launchly.com>

------
ScottWhigham
Suggestion: ask on a Monday, Tuesday or Wednesday. Asking mid-day on Friday is
just a waste.

